# Why do I always feel stuffed? 20 yrs old, NEVER hungry- Please help if you can!



## outsidegirl (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey all!

I'm 20 years old, and I have been having stomach issues for 4 years now. I currently have no diet restrictions or allergies and I exercise regularly. The one GI doc I went to just brushed it off as IBS. Here's the thing: the ONLY symptoms I have are abdominal distension and that I'm always always full. I have no pain/cramps/spasms, I poop once or twice a day (so there's probably not an obstruction), no diarrhea, nothing. Just *severe* bloating and constantly feeling full.

For the bloating: It's super super severe to the point where I *literally* look 6 months pregnant- my stomach is round, smooth, and hard. I'm 5'4'' 125lbs and so when this happens, it's really apparent 

For the never hungry-ness: For a year now, I always feel as though I have just eaten 5 heaping plates of food. It's gotten progressively worse, to the point where even the though of eating makes me feel sick. It's gotten so bad in the past 6 months that I have slowly stopped eating. I'm worried that I'm not going to be getting enough nutrients soon. However-- I haven't lost any weight, even though I'm eating less calories than my body uses to perform basic functions.

I finally decided to see the doc; I got an endoscopy and the doc found the bacteria H. pylori in my stomach, so I took a triple-therapy antibiotic to clear it up. He said my stomach is inflamed but that's about it, hoping it'll go away now that the bacteria is gone. I had a blood test, no hypothyroidism, no celiac disease, normal iron levels, blood sugars-- everything was normal.

That's where I'm stuck. My feeling of bloatedness and fullness just keep.getting.worse.

I'm at a loss here and my symptoms are getting worse- have any advice?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi

Sorry to see you go through this what you are going through .

Found this topic useful

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/%C2

I am trying to get the intestinal formula medicine - havent tried it out yet.

Hope things go well for you .


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

Sorry this is the topic I was referring to


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry you are having these problems.

no you certainly don't have an obstruction if you are pooping once or twice a day.

have you been tested for SIBO--small intestine bacterial overgrowth? bloating like you've described is a symptom of SIBO.

this website has a lot of good info about it:

http://www.siboinfo.com/

also--have you been tested for gastroparesis? GP --slow gastric emptying--can give you a feeling of constantly being full as well as nausea and severe bloating. talk to your gastro doc about this.

i do hope that somehow you can find some relief. take care.


----------



## JF79 (Aug 4, 2016)

You have my empathy, being that we both have IBS, but your symptoms are different than mine. As for your appetite, sadly, the only thing I can think of is medical marijuana. There was a pharmaceutical company that made little capsules with THC oil in them and it wasn't potent. It was strictly for people that don't have much of an appetite. Anyways, good luck to you and I hope you find something that'll help you w/ your symptoms, especially the bloating. Also, if you haven't already & you're open to the idea, meditation helps me a lot. They say that IBS is stress related, so doing anything to relax & keep your mind off of it is helpful.


----------

